# Part time work & jobseekers benefit



## jillyb (20 Nov 2008)

Hi there

I got a part time job two months ago and have been receiving payments for the days i don't work from Social Welfare. I've been looking for a full time job but no such luck.
What i'm wondering is do the social welfare call you in after say a certain amount of time to review your part tme working status etc? 
I Like my current job but its unlikely i'll get more hours.

Also in regards to my jobseekers benefit running out. Am i using up my days but while also contributing prsi as i'm working? (not being taxed though).

thanks in advance


----------



## Welfarite (20 Nov 2008)

I'm not sure what you means by saying 'review my part-time status'. They will review claims in genral to ensure peopel are looking for fukll-time work. You are doing this so I don't see what the problemm is by working part-time while doing so.

You are not 'using up my days' for any days that you are working and paying PRSI. They only count the days that you are paid SW towrads the 312/2390 cumulative total. working part-time means that you will probably requalify even if you exhaust nyour entitlements as you will have sufficient PRSI weeks paid.


----------



## pillowtalk (24 Nov 2008)

In relation to your benefits runing out - to re-qualify for jobseekers benefit, I thought you had to 'suffer a loss'?
I am in the same position - it's due to run out in a couple of weeks and they have said in a letter that I need to have 'suffered a loss' to re-qualify.  So I dont know whether you automaticaly re-qualify. - although correct me if I am wrong.

pillowtalk


----------

